# Stripes!!!



## bettavicki508 (May 12, 2017)

My girl Li...she's just keeping me typing away! So the good news is it looks her ich is getting better...I'll sleep better in 3 days when her treatment is complete BUT I realized that it's written/said that horizontal lines up and down a betta body is a sign of stress. When I got my betta from my LFS she had horizontal lines. The looked part of her body design to me and I didn't think anything of it. She's active, attentive and though she won't play with me she responds to me regarding feeding and watches me on computer. I included pictures below that (to the best of my ability) capture the stripes. The first picture is when I brought her home from LFS and she is still in her cup as I was setting up her new digs...the second is once she was in her new digs, hence the crazy bubbles on the tank.. 
Some info:
I don't know how old she is. She is seemingly healthy except for a current case of ich which seems to be geting better. She is active and eats. No signs of fins being taunt or not displayed. All fins look to be functioning appropriately and no swelling in any areas, in fact (shhhhh) she's pooing as we speak....her egg tube thingy (i forget the technical name at 1:00am- osteovest-something) is visible so she's obviously not a baby (I don't think) but that is all I know.

.feed back is greatly welcome! I want her to be happy and want to make sure those aren't stress stripes! If they are, I'm going back to that pet store and there will be a problem...I'll keep her but someone's getting a piece of my mind and a piece of Li's mind...:wink2::fish10:


----------

